# photosynthetic gorgonians



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

*no need to feed!
100% photosynthetic and amazing colors

starting from only $15!
*


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Gonna pay u a visit soon


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

PaulF757 said:


> Gonna pay u a visit soon


whenever your ready you know where I am !


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

That is awesome. I will have to message you to come by this week.


----------

